# Target panic!!



## let'erfly (Oct 19, 2010)

I have been shooting a bow and bowhunting for 20 plus years. That being said I switched from fingers to a release about 8 years ago because my target panic became unmanageable. Now I'm starting to have issues again. Does anyone have any advice on how to get a handle on it before it gets really bad again!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The only way to control TP is the bale AND bridge. Both are equally important and neither should be taken lightly.

Short version - get your shot sequence back under control on a blank bale. Minimum 30 days shooting 20 to 30 arrows twice a day. Then start at no more than 5 yards with a large target (about 24" diameter). This entire target is the X ring. Keep shooting 20 to 30 arrows twice a day. If there are no symptoms of TP for 3 days at 5 yards, step back no more than 2 yards. If you can shoot for three more days with no symptoms step back another 2 yards. 

If you see symptoms of TP on even one arrow, go back to the previous distance for another 3 days. This takes some serious self discipline to go back to the previous distance. But if you don't do it, you've wasted the time you invested on the blank bale.

When you get to about 30 yards with no symptoms of TP, you can start reducing the size of the target. Again do this gradually.

Long version - get the book Idiot Proof Archery. 

Steve Ruis, the editor of Archery Focus Magazine has studied all of the TP cures available. Gadgets, tapes, switching hands, aiming drills, etc don't work in the long term. Only a disciplined bridge and bale will give the results that you want.

Allen


----------



## let'erfly (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Allen. It does sound time intensive, but I realize how controlling the problem can be. I'll try anything though because I know how bad it can become. Big time thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Like Aread said there is no magic pill,gadget,or gimmick.At this point no matter what your expierence(and this is the kick in the teeth)you have to completly start over and ingrain a whole new sequence.Now i know that doesnt sound fun but your shot sequence is breaking down.Start on the bail like Aread said and start learning a shot sequence with the end result being free to aim. I would suggest a hinge release for training and learning backtension .One step at a time on the bail,dont even think of targets until you have established all parts of your form on the bail with no target. Then you start close and slowly move back short distances after complete mastery of prior distance.You will learn about a bridge system where you put your new sequence to the test. In the end you will be glad you did the work.I say it takes a year with many ups and downs for an archer to start to develop a sequence they can truly trust.If your gonna hunt do what you can to get buy and start this process after the season with complete focus.This is only scratching the surface i recommend a coach and idiot proof archery is a great resource.DO NOT GET DISCOURAGED!


----------



## let'erfly (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you for the advice and encouragement.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I went thru this several years ago. I had TP so bad I could hardly get to full draw without hitting the release. During the winter I went thru what Aread disscribes shooting in my basement. I now shoot better than I did befor. I read alot about it & there is only one way to surpress it, so that you can shoot well again. Good luck & you can over come it. It will take time & effort.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

A very familiar refrain. Just like I say on the link below, target panic is like alcoholism - it is always just lurking around the corner. The first guy in the reviews link below was also a fingershooter who converted to a release due to TP. He's now shooting fingers again. (Actually, I pretty much went through the same thing in my early archery life. Alas, releases hadn't been invented then.)


----------

